# Has anyone here have any experience with these cases ?



## bonehead123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Apevia & Santey brands.... 

http://www.amazon.com/Apevia-X-Snipe...cm_wl_huc_item

or

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PJ6FVH2/...TI4TC13I&amp;psc=1

I've never heard of either one, but they seem to have mostly positive customer feedback on amazon...

Any info appreciated, as I am building a MicroATX rig in the next few weeks and will need to narrow down my choices....

Thanks !


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 6, 2015)

Never heard of them but dont let that stop you.
I like how the case on the second link looks.


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes I like them too, but wanted some opinions on build quality/reliability before I buy one....

At those prices, I'll probably just order 1 of each and if I dont like them I will return them, since I am a prime member and have never had a problem returning stuff before...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2015)

They're probably based off some other manufacturer but using maybe cheaper materials but i don't think there's anything wrong with them at all,i'd say go for it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 6, 2015)

Sentey makes decent stuff and has for years. Apevia makes very cheap flimsy stuff and also has for years. You can usually find them on Newegg if you sort by "least expensive". The Sentey case you linked looks pretty decent. Things are painted inside and out and it looks put together pretty well. Expect the steel used for the case to be thin.


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 6, 2015)

good to know rocker...this rig will be for my 13 y.o. son, so flimsy & cheap won't cut it 

Thin I can live with as long as it's not wax paper thin......

thanks for the info


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 6, 2015)

What does this remind you of?
http://www.winwin.rs/racunari-i-kom...cm-fan-usb-3-0-tool-free-modular-4752035.html

When I saw it I was like wow it cost's half of what case it looks like.
BTW never heard of this manufacturer.


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 7, 2015)

what's wrong with http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00COGDERY/?tag=tec06d-20 ? also, are you using amazon exclusively?


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 7, 2015)

Devon, I am not familiar with that case, and can't read it anyways with whatever that language is on that site...

Kn00tcn:  there is nothing wrong with that case per se, it's just not what I am looking for in terms of style/design/appearance.  I know CM makes good stuff but that one is just too squared off/rectangle-ish/boxen looking for my tastes.....

And I may or may not buy a case from Amazon, it just happens to be where I started my search 
I have every intention of checking several other e-tailers to see whats out there....

Since I have or am awaiting delivery of all the components for this build, I can take my time to find exactly the right case that appeals to me appearance-wise as well as one that will comfortably hold all the parts I need it to & serve my son well as his first gaming rig....


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 7, 2015)

bonehead123 said:


> it's just not what *I* am looking for in terms of style/design/appearance.  *I* know CM makes good stuff but that one is just too squared off/rectangle-ish/boxen looking for *my* tastes.....
> Since *I* have or am awaiting delivery of all the components for this build, *I* can take my time to find exactly the right case that appeals to *me*



Have you asked your son what appeals to him, as it will ultimately be his computer and most likely end up in his room.


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 7, 2015)

curves take up more space or are simply kitschy

http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/cases/graphite-series maybe there's something in this set

well that original white one in the original post seems 'ok' so... i guess just think about the parts that are going inside in relation to the internal design of the case


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 7, 2015)

If you are looking for a case for about 50$ you cant go wrong with this:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M7SBRDC/?tag=tec06d-20
or take a look at NZXT source 210 case.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005869A16/?tag=tec06d-20
or maybe a haf case
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BCXF6O4/?tag=tec06d-20

but if quality is what you are after that would cost more:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GN5IKBW/?tag=tec06d-20
or look for this older case
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015NE1KG/?tag=tec06d-20
I once saw it for 50$ and it's made out of aluminum


----------



## peche (Feb 7, 2015)

erocker said:


> Sentey makes decent stuff and has for years. Apevia makes very cheap flimsy stuff and also has for years. You can usually find them on Newegg if you sort by "least expensive". The Sentey case you linked looks pretty decent. Things are painted inside and out and it looks put together pretty well. Expect the steel used for the case to be thin.


+1 sentey are decent... functional and nice .... also if it matters to you, in my work i've done at least 4 rigs with sentey cases, paint remains the same as the 1st day, also dust filters on them are decent, 

i rather antec or Thermaltake cases, some corsair as the carbide ones are pretty cooool too...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Xpredator x1/x3 or an antec/ or coolermaster haf


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 8, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Have you asked your son what appeals to him, as it will ultimately be his computer and most likely end up in his room.



Yes I have and I know his tastes, so I am being mindful of that as well


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 8, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> If you are looking for a case for about 50$ you cant go wrong with this:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M7SBRDC/?tag=tec06d-20
> or take a look at NZXT source 210 case.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005869A16/?tag=tec06d-20
> ...




Those are all nice cases, but again not what I am looking for in terms of design, style ect...


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks to everyone so far for all your suggestions/comments etc..

But just to clairfy, I am only looking for a Micro-ATX case (since thats the type of mobo I bought for this build) with some flair/color/asthetic appeal to it......

Has to be something that would appeal to a 13 year old Transformers/Gotham/Arrow type of guy that wants to look cool while doing his thing on the computer, and have some pics to show his buddies and say "hey dudes, look at what my Dad built for me"


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 8, 2015)

Well then take a look at these:
DIYPC Cuboid-G Black
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811353063
Thermaltake Core V21
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133274
Xigmatek Vanguard EN5872
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811815044
DEEPCOOL STEAM CASTLE
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811853005
The one I like the most but it's kind of expensive and it would be nice to have an nvidia card but there is a case that is not an Nvidia edition too.
Xigmatek Aquila NVIDIA edition
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811815045
Corsair Carbide Air 240 (too expensive for what is offers)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0AJ2J25143

Or you could buy a cheaper case that you think he might like and find an artist to paint something he likes (''Transformers/Gotham/Arrow'') on the side of the case, of on the whole case.
I dont know if hydro dipping is available in your town but you might want to take a look at that.

And if you really want him to say "hey dudes, look at what my Dad built for me"
you might do just that and build him one.


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 8, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Well then take a look at these:
> DIYPC Cuboid-G Black
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811353063
> Thermaltake Core V21
> ...




Well, the Cuboid & the SteamCastle are already at the top of my list.... I will look at the rest asap.   I dont want to go overboard price wise but there are lots of cases out there that are reasonably priced, so thanks for all the suggestions 

I'll post back with my search results later today .....


----------



## waspman3372 (Feb 16, 2015)

bonehead123 said:


> Apevia & Santey brands....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Apevia-X-Snipe...cm_wl_huc_item
> 
> ...



I'm also looking to build and currently looking at cases and came across this one as well. Do you think you'll get it. Think I've settled on this one myself but that could change.

http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/110-lexa-s-case.html


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 16, 2015)

waspman3 said:


> I'm also looking to build and currently looking at cases and came across this one as well. Do you think you'll get it. Think I've settled on this one myself but that could change.
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/110-lexa-s-case.html



Color scheme I like but I don't really care for that design.  IMO it looks just like any other rectangular beige boxen of yesteryear with some cheap plastic covers overy the box..

I.am.still searching but so far the senty and the cuboid are at the top of my list....I have a senty arriving today and will see what's what with it....


----------



## waspman3372 (Feb 16, 2015)

bonehead123 said:


> Color scheme I like but I don't really care for that design.  IMO it looks just like any other rectangular beige boxen of yesteryear with some cheap plastic covers overy the box..
> 
> I.am.still searching but so far the senty and the cuboid are at the top of my list....I have a senty arriving today and will see what's what with it....



Yeah the Senty looks cool to. My wife thinks it looks like an Alien which isn't exactly what I wanted. As I can't really find exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 16, 2015)

waspman3 said:


> Yeah the Senty looks cool to. My wife thinks it looks like an Alien which isn't exactly what I wanted. As I can't really find exactly what I'm looking for.



I was really hoping they had one with either a Blue or maybe a Red stripe in the front, cause the blue & black scheme would match his newly painted bedroom perfectly.....but I found some fans with white LED's to put in there, so white & black it is for now.  Since it comes with a blue led fan, I may switch to that later on and paint that front stripe blue....

Of course if/when I get the Cuboid or other case that may all change..... and I am continuing to search other places for different designs/colors/styles etc...


----------



## bonehead123 (Mar 23, 2015)

FYI to those who replied, I went with the Senty from my op....the coolest thing about it that I really like is that the top & front open up, which make accessing anything & everything on the inside extremely easy.... the build quality is IMHO above average for a $50 case.  I will post the specs & pics later for all to see. 

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions, opinions & help


----------

